# Ritchey breakaway travel case: who has had to pay extra airline fees?



## Billrush

I am building a Ritchey breakaway cross steel frame. It came with the Ritchey case which I think is about 65 linear inches, versus the 62 allowed by airlines. Are people getting away with the Ritchey case while traveling? I hate to have to by a different case and disassemble the bike further.

Thanks


----------



## flatlander_48

Once. The Cathay Pacific people asked me what it was and I said bicycle. This was back in 2007 I think. They charged me $300. I was PISSED, but I did it to myself. Before that and after that, I would just say sports equipment or exercise equipment. Anyway, I've flown Delta (and Northwest before that) many times to Taiwan and never a problem...


----------



## skinewmexico

Southwest didn't say a word. I'm so paranoid, I got an S&S case though.


----------



## flatlander_48

Most of the cases that S&S sells are no bigger than 62 united inches. So, assuming you have one of those, what is your problem?


----------



## DrSmile

Never had to. That includes multiple trips to and within Hawaii from NYC, trips to Europe and all over the US. As long as your case is rectangular (the old ones had a cassette portion that stuck out which made the check in people curious) you shouldn't have a problem. As pointed out NEVER say it's a bicycle. The case breaks down after a while so in the long run an S&S case is a good idea. 7 years and 15+ trips, I got my money's worth!


----------



## 55x11

Billrush said:


> I am building a Ritchey breakaway cross steel frame. It came with the Ritchey case which I think is about 65 linear inches, versus the 62 allowed by airlines. Are people getting away with the Ritchey case while traveling? I hate to have to by a different case and disassemble the bike further.
> 
> Thanks


27 round-trips (54 total one-way legs, more if you include connections) in 3 years with original Ritchey Breakaway soft-sided bag. Including several international trips - China, Taiwan, Spain, Germany (3 times), Austria. 

Never been charged a luggage fee. Mostly flying United and Southwest.

Edit: came close to having to pay fee twice (out of 54 check-ins) when they pulled out the tape and measured it to be ~66-68 inches (they round off). Both times used the argument of "Come on!" and it worked.

Most of the time it's good to check in at the curb - they handle luggage nicer and work off tips. The agents also don't have time to measure your luggage when there is a long line of people around. Finally - a lot of them don't want to bother with it because it involves adding 3 numbers (math is hard!). So they "eyeball" the suitcase and it looks like it's borderline Ok.


----------

